# 2011 PSE bows!



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing the 2011's as well. I had an urge to order a Vendetta XL all year and never actually did. I want to see if it's going to be brought back for 2011 or maybe revised at this point before ordering. Definitely gonna get it or something like it for my next purchase though.

Dawg


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

The word i'm getting from my rep, The OMEN, Axe,& the Vendetta are all unchanged for next year, the rest of the lineup (atleast the pro series lineup) will have some changes made, along with the addition of the Dominator Pro.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

I have heard the same pabowman, also more cosmetic then anything. Limbpockets different? we will have to see


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

So tell me more about the dominator pro? What is it?!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Its the new Target Bow in the lineup, I saw some pics of it in early august, It will have an ambidextrius shoot thru riser, Single and hybrid cam options, brace height between 7 and 8 inches and the speeds I heard were in the 315 to 325 range, not a real speedster but enough to get the job done. Supposedly to change the bow from right to left hand, just change the cams... I should have some more info in another month or so


----------



## MiscArcher (Jan 19, 2009)

They came out with the same type of riser 4 or 5 years ago. They called it the Monarch and they dropped it. What makes PSE think it will be successful this time??


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

MiscArcher said:


> They came out with the same type of riser 4 or 5 years ago. They called it the Monarch and they dropped it. What makes PSE think it will be successful this time??


Not sure yet... just waiting to get one in the shop to find out....


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Didnt hoyt try this years ago also? pictures should be out by or on oct 15


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

axeforce6 said:


> I've been looking like crazy everywhere where I could find the new PSE bows and really came up short. I was thinking " I wonder how I could find out?" then it hit me. Just call em. So I called maybe ten minutes ago and talked to a Dave. I asked Dave what he new about the new line of bows and he wouldn't budge. He wouldn't even hint around about any of them. What the crap?! He did however say that the new bows will be on the Internet on 10/1/10. I told him I couldn't wait. I said o yeah?! What about that target bow with the shoot through riser? He said "o so you've heard about that?" I told him yeah and he said it was a good possibility that it will be put out! So I who is looking forward to the new bows!? What can they think of next?!


So the 2011 bows will be on the internet at midnight tonight? or sometime tomorrow?


----------

